# Ashes Test One All



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

One of the more important international sporting contests for Cricket loving Australians.

The Aussies have levelled one all in less than half the normal time for a five day test match as was expected at the Leeds Headingly ground after a dismal batting performance by the Poms in first innings and just as bad a bowling effort by them in their first stint in the field.

To be truthful, the Poms are rather lucky not to be down 3-0.


----------



## cindy (Aug 25, 2009)

i love Australia.


----------



## alishh (Sep 29, 2009)

I will freely admit that, following England’s dramatic and euphoric Ashes test victory, I looked upon the proceeding One Day Internationals as a bit of an anti-climatic sideshow.Curiously placed between the test series and the Champions Trophy, on the fringes of the English autumn, to say it was like a case of “After the Lord Mayor’s show” is an understatement.

Thanks.


----------

